# Please help me identify this



## jamesturner (Oct 19, 2012)

Whilst watching Simon Schama's 'A History of Britain' I heard this song in the background and it's really bugging me. I recognise it but I can't remember exactly what it is.

The music plays in the background (difficult to hear at times but please stick with it) from about 3.25 to 7.00 in this youtube video:






If you could identify it for me it would great.

Thanks,
James


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

The episode credits list only Original Music by John Harle. He's done a lot of work with film scores, and also commissions for the BBC Proms. If you'd like to know for sure, he's got a Contact link on his website.


----------

